# Gaggia Baby problems?



## gazbiggs (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all,

Wondering is any Gaggia users out there can help me?

I am starting to get a little peeved now with my Gaggia Baby...

Perhaps its just me and the way I'm using it - but, I am now on my second unit.

First one returned after 3 months due to -

1) Clear water leaking from all round the outside of the Portafilter.

2) Incessant dribbling from the Portafilter or Shower head whilst using the steam wand. (So much that with the Portafilter in place you couldn't leave the shot beneath whilst steaming milk - 60ml would quickly turn into 100ml)

3) Its inability to pull a shot using ESE pod due to what would appear to be low pressure. Several types of ESE pod tried - with all resorting to a mere drip by the time I get to 50ml or so....

Anyway, the new machine arrived this week - but I still seem to be suffering with [2] and [3]...

Here is my typical (non-ESE) usage --

1) Machine on...

2) Load ~1 & 1/4 level scoops (using scoop provided) Costa (I like it) into the 1/2 cup filter (as per the instructions)

3) Tamp and load into machine.

4) Brew button on - ~50-60ml - Brew button off

5) Press steam button (leaving Portafilter in place).

6) Steam ~half cup milk.

Here is where the Portafilter dribbles like mad...

Is this normal/expected?

7) Steam button off

8) Remove and clean Portafilter (puck is dry'ish - not sloppy)

9) Press Brew button to expunge pressure until water flows through Showerhead.

10) Wipe tray and empty if necessary...

Any advice greatly appreciated...

Regards,

gazbiggs


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

gazbiggs said:


> I am starting to get a little peeved now with my Gaggia Baby...


Where did you buy the machine from? The portafilter should not be dribbling - neither should the steam wand. Is the machine new or refurbished? Without more info, problem 2 would suggest the solenoid isn't working properly. General view is that Gaggia Babys are much more prone to have problems than the Classic (with which it shares common internals).

If you can - return it to the seller and get a Classic.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree. Solenoid on the steam switch. Frequent since the switch to Philips. Possibly blocked. Likely failed


----------



## gazbiggs (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all,

Thanks for the replies.

Sorry I didn't acknowledge them sooner...

I was pondering the functionality of the replacement machine?

Anyway, the replacement is now going back to Amazon too - with, what I believe to be, a faulty steam valve.

Basically, the steam valve works when the machine is up to temperature.

But when the machine is first turned on and cold - water drips from the steam wand...

Compared to my first machine the steam valve on the replacement seems to only just turn off!

From fully off - half a degree clockwise and there is lots of steam?

Amazon are in the process of agreeing to a second replacement - and then after that (hopefully it won't get to that) will only do me a refund!

In reality - Amazon have been really great over this 

Perhaps I'm just being unlucky?

But if not - Philips/Gaggia really need to wake up an smell the coffee (as they say) - otherwise they will be following the likes of Comet, Blockbuster, and the rest...

Regards,

Garry


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

gazbiggs said:


> Amazon are in the process of agreeing to a second replacement - and then after that (hopefully it won't get to that) will only do me a refund!
> 
> In reality - Amazon have been really great over this  Perhaps I'm just being unlucky?


Hi Gary, The Sale of Good Act says that the buyer can demand a refund if the goods sold are not 'of satisfactory quality'. Where the buyer has been deemed to have 'accepted the goods', this can be more complicated. It would seem that the problems you have had on the first two machines put you in the 'satisfactory quality' domain. It's not exactly reassuring is it? I think, sadly, you will probably find problems with your third replacement. Best advice I can give is to take up Amazon's offer of a refund by returning the third replacement and state the item is 'not of satisfactory quality' according to the Sale of Goods Act. Then buy something that you can have confidence in. Don't know how much you have to spend but you could probably do yourself a real favour and make your money go further by buying a machine via this forum. Sellers are likely to have cherished and well maintained their machines.


----------



## gazbiggs (Nov 22, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hi Gary, The Sale of Good Act says that the buyer can demand a refund if the goods sold are not 'of satisfactory quality'. Where the buyer has been deemed to have 'accepted the goods', this can be more complicated. It would seem that the problems you have had on the first two machines put you in the 'satisfactory quality' domain. It's not exactly reassuring is it? I think, sadly, you will probably find problems with your third replacement. Best advice I can give is to take up Amazon's offer of a refund by returning the third replacement and state the item is 'not of satisfactory quality' according to the Sale of Goods Act. Then buy something that you can have confidence in. Don't know how much you have to spend but you could probably do yourself a real favour and make your money go further by buying a machine via this forum. Sellers are likely to have cherished and well maintained their machines.


Sorry, I should have been clearer...

I am happy to get an exchange  - but Amazon had to sanction the second replacement (third item) since they generally only replace once...

After that they would simply give me a full refund.

As I said - Amazon have been brilliant!!!

Replacement will arrive tomorrow (Saturday) at no cost to me - and I get approximately a month to send the faulty one back.

Hopefully - third time lucky.

gazbiggs


----------



## gazbiggs (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

It's been a while...

I have finally got to the bottom of this problem.

It seems the O ring has gone rock hard/brittle and developed hair line cracks causing the dribbling.

Is this to be expected after short periods?

This has happened to me twice now - two different machines and both times within only a few months.

I often leave the machine on... Could that be the cause?

Anyway, I have ordered a replacement O ring...

Any advice welcomed...

gazb


----------

